# Trouble mounting USB Key



## mahashakti89 (Aug 17, 2016)

Hi,

I am running 
	
	



```
FreeBSD 11.0-RC1
```
. Having some trouble mounting an USB key formatted in NTFS. ( FAT32 is automounting, O.K)

I get following error : 
	
	



```
the system responded: org.freedesktop.Hal.Device.Volume.UnknownFailure: mount: illegal option -- u usage: mount [-t fstype] [-o options] target_fs mount_point
```

Here my  /usr/local/etc/PolicyKit/PolicyKit.conf  :


```
<!-- See the manual page PolicyKit.conf(5) for file format -->
<config version="0.1">
  <match user="root">
  <return result="yes"/>
  </match>
  <define_admin_auth group="wheel"/>
  <match action="org.freedesktop.hal.storage.mount-removable">
  <match user="claude">
  <return result="yes"/>
  </match>
  </match>
  <match action="org.freedesktop.hal.storage.mount-fixed">
  <match user="claude">
  <return result="yes"/>
  </match>
  </match>
  <match action="org.freedesktop.hal.storage.eject">
  <match user="claude">
  <return result="yes"/>
  </match>
  </match>
</config>
```

and also my  /etc/devfs.rules 


```
[localrules=5]
add path 'ad[0-9]\*'  mode 0666 group operator
add path 'ada[0-9]\*'  mode 0666 group operator
add path 'ada*s*'  mode 0666 group operator
add path 'da[0-9]\*'  mode 0666 group wheel
add path 'da*s*'  mode 0666 group wheel
add path 'acd[0-9]\*'  mode 0666 group operator
add path 'cd[0-9]\*'  mode 0666 group operator
add path 'mmcsd[0-9]\*' mode 0666 group operator
add path 'pass[0-9]\*'  mode 0666 group operator
add path 'xpt[0-9]\*'  mode 0666 group operator
add path 'ugen[0-9]\*'  mode 0666 group operator
add path 'usbctl'  mode 0666 group operator
add path 'usb/\*'  mode 0666 group wheel
add path 'lpt[0-9]\*'  mode 0666 group operator
add path 'ulpt[0-9]\*'  mode 0666 group operator
add path 'unlpt[0-9]\*' mode 0666 group operator
add path 'fd[0-9]\*'  mode 0666 group operator
add path 'uscan[0-9]\*' mode 0666 group operator
add path 'video[0-9]\*' mode 0666 group operator
add path 'tuner[0-9]*'  mode 0666 group operator
add path 'dvb/\*'  mode 0666 group operator
add path 'msdosfs/*'  mode 0660 group wheel
add path 'ext2fs/*'  mode 0660 group operator
add path 'ntfs/*'  mode 0660 group wheel
```

There is sure something wrong in my  /etc/devfs.rules , group wheel or operator ??
It has to match the group indicated in  /usr/local/etc/PolicyKit/PolicyKit.conf . So I put wheel for some lines.

And why this error indicating a wrong option 
	
	



```
illegal option -- u
```
 ? It refers to  a user ? 

Regards


----------



## SirDice (Aug 17, 2016)

Are you able to mount it without automount? The reason I'm asking is because there's no NTFS support by default. You'll need to use sysutils/fusefs-ntfs.


----------



## mahashakti89 (Aug 17, 2016)

Hi,

It doesn't work with or without automount. I mean using explorer doesn't work, I get the same error message. I didn't try it with  a commandline.


----------



## SirDice (Aug 17, 2016)

mahashakti89 said:


> I mean using explorer doesn't work


Explorer is a Windows application.



> I didn't try it with a commandline.


Make sure that works first.


----------



## mahashakti89 (Aug 17, 2016)

Works now. With the command line or through a file manager. I discovered that 
	
	



```
fusefs
```
 was not loading at boot ....  
Problem is solved. Thanks


----------

